# Sensor mit gemeinsamer Stromversorgung welche KAT (ISO13849)?



## sepp123 (5 April 2019)

Hallo

Seit einiger Zeit stellt sich eine Grundsatzfrage bei mir, welche immer grosses Diskussionsbedarf darstellt. 
Wie würdet Ihr das sehen?
Folgendes:
Wenn ich einen redundanten Sensor (z.B. Drehzahl) verbaut habe, allerdings mit gleicher Stromversorgung (1 Sicherung,1 AC/DC,...), welcher KAT nach ISO13849 würde dies entsprechen? (MTTFd eines Sensors hoch)


Folgende Annahmen sind gültig:
Fehlerausschluss für Verkabelung
Bei Ausfall der Steuerung geben beide Sensoren 0V aus
Bei keiner Drehzahl geben beide Sensoren 0V aus

Für die Sicherheitsfunktion wäre also 0V erstmals kein Fehler. Erst wenn die Sicherheitsfunktion nach einer gewissen Zeit immer noch 0V der Sensoren als Input bekommt, wird der Safe State aktiviert. (Risiko tritt erst einer best. Zeit (sagen wir mal 1000ms) und über einer gewissen Drehzahl (z.b. 500n) auf)

Die Informationen sind zwar ein wenig spärlich, aber es soll ja eine Grundsatzfrage werden.

Danke


----------



## Tommi (7 April 2019)

Hallo,

willkommen im Forum.

Ist das nicht ein Fall für die CCF-Bewertung?
Das Netzgerät und die korrekte Absicherung des redundanten Sensors
sollen diesen doch gerade schützen.

Deiner 0V-Problematik kannst Du zur Not mit einer 24VDC USV begegnen.

Oder habe ich etwas falsch verstanden?


----------



## Blockmove (7 April 2019)

Solange sichergestellt ist, dass die Überwachung bei einer ungefährlichen Drehzahl eine ausreichende Spannung liefert und du den Antrieb vor dem Erreichen einer gefährlichen Drehzahl wieder abschalten kannst, sehe ich kein unlösbares Problem.
Die 0V sind eigentlich unwichtig.
In wie weit sich sowas sinnvoll in eine Anlage lässt (Abstände, Abschaltzeiten) ist die andere Frage.

Gruß 
Blockmove


----------



## sepp123 (10 April 2019)

Hallo

Danke für eure Ansichten.
Ich verstehe nur nicht wieso der Hersteller des Sensors (siehe unten) diesen als KAT3 mit 99%DC (Wenn eine nachgeschaltete Steuerung Kreuzvergleiche machen kann) angibt.
      Also Kanal 1 Output Stage 1
             Kanal 2 Output Stage 2

Meiner Meinung würde ein solcher Solcher Sensor mit einer Messzelle als Kat 2 zu betrachten sein.
     Hauptkanal Output Stage 1
     Testkanal   Outpit Stage 2




Mich würde es sehr intressieren wie Ihr das seht. Beim Hersteller selbst habe ich das Gefühl, dass er selbst nicht mehr argumentieren kann, wieso das so ist und seine Meinung stur vertritt.


Danke

Gruß Sepp


----------



## Plan_B (10 April 2019)

Ein Sensor, der bei Ausfall seiner Versorgung quasi den sicheren Zustand (0V) meldet würde ich aber argwöhnisch betrachten. Auch wenn Du einen Fehlerausschluss für die Verkabelung machst: Wenn z.B. bewusst ein Steckverbinder am Sensor gelöst /vergessen wird hast Du eine Meldung: system ist Safe.
Oder steh ich jz auf'm Schlauch?


----------



## sepp123 (10 April 2019)

Sehe ich genauso. Fällt eine Sicherung oder ist eine Steckverbindung defekt, fällt meine Sicherheitsfunktion aus.
Für mich ist dieser Sensor alleine, auch wenn zwei Signale reduntant eingelesen werden, nicht geeignet eine SF auszuführen. Der Hersteller ist da anderer Ansicht.

VG Sepp


----------



## stevenn (11 April 2019)

so ist die Bewertung für jedes Sicherheitsbauteil. Eine direkte Angabe des Performance Level ist durch den Hersteller möglich, wenn es ein Sicherheitsbauteil ist. Schick doch mal das Datenblatt


----------



## Blockmove (11 April 2019)

sepp123 schrieb:


> Sehe ich genauso. Fällt eine Sicherung oder ist eine Steckverbindung defekt, fällt meine Sicherheitsfunktion aus.
> Für mich ist dieser Sensor alleine, auch wenn zwei Signale reduntant eingelesen werden, nicht geeignet eine SF auszuführen. Der Hersteller ist da anderer Ansicht.
> 
> VG Sepp



Ich glaube ihr überseht was:
Wenn du deinen Motor einschaltest, dann muss nach einer bestimmten Zeit (z.B. 700 ms) die Überwachung auf Signal 0 schalten.
Andernfalls muss dein Motor sofort abschalten.
Wechselt während der Motor läuft die Überwachung auf Signal 1, dann muss der Motor sofort abschalten.
Ich denke, dass sich somit eine Einfehlersicherheit sicherstellen lässt.
Die Anlaufzeit muss zusätzlich zur Tieflaufzeit in die Betrachtung der Sicherheitsabstände.

Trotzdem ist das Teil natürlich nicht optimal für den Einsatzzweck.


----------



## Plan_B (11 April 2019)

Wobei aber nicht 1 sondern 0 den sicheren Zustand signalisiert. Laut Startpost.
Damit hätte ich ein Problem. Leider ist im Thread noch kein Datenblatt des Sensors.


----------



## Blockmove (11 April 2019)

andy_ schrieb:


> Wobei aber nicht 1 sondern 0 den sicheren Zustand signalisiert. Laut Startpost.
> Damit hätte ich ein Problem. Leider ist im Thread noch kein Datenblatt des Sensors.



Schon klar.
Deshalb ja der Plausibilitätstest in Verbindung mit dem Antrieb.
Aber du hast recht ... Ohne Datenblatt von Auswerteeinheit und Sensor ist das alles nur Blick in die trübe Glaskugel.


----------



## sepp123 (12 April 2019)

Zum Datenblatt: der Hersteller des Sensors wünscht keine Veröffentlichung. Ich darf nur das Blockschaltbild veröffentlichen. (siehe oben)

Die Maschinensteuerung kann zwei unabhängige Inputs einlesen und mit PL=d Güde einen Ausgang schalten (Kreuzvergleich, PLd Software, usw) also da ist nicht das Problem, sondern wie diese Inputs zur Verfügung gestellt werden. 
Ich benötige am Besten einen Sensor der unabhängige, gegengleiche Signale sendet. (PLr=d)

Bei den beschiebenen Sensor habe ich als Signalquelle für die 2 Auswerteelektroniken (Outputstages) im Sensor nur eine Messzelle (=Sensor Circuit). Also ein Fehler dieser Messzelle führt zum Ausfall des Sensors. (0V=safe) 

Da kann ich den Sensorhersteller nicht blind Zustimmen und seine Werte (Kat 3) als gegeben annehmen.
Danke, ihr habt mir sehr gehofen und ich werde den Sensorhersteller wechseln.


----------



## stevenn (15 April 2019)

sepp123 schrieb:


> Zum Datenblatt: der Hersteller des Sensors wünscht keine Veröffentlichung. Ich darf nur das Blockschaltbild veröffentlichen. (siehe oben)


dann würde ich diesen Hersteller sowieso meiden. Er wünscht keine Veröffentlichung seines Datenblattes?!?


----------



## Credofire (18 April 2019)

Würde mich trotzdem mal interessieren um welchen hersteller und bauteil es sich da handelt. Ggf. per PN. Nur um eventuell selbst den Hersteller zu meiden


----------

